# CRV3 Lithium 3v battery dividing.



## abvidledUK (Jun 3, 2006)

I will be trying out the practise of splitting lithium CRV3 battery, to gain access to the 14500 3v primary cells (2) contained within.

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/elcrv3.pdf

http://www.batterymart.com/battery.mv?p=EVR-CRV3-BP2



Is it easy, procedure ?

Do the 14500 (type) cells fit ok in many torches, or do they need some sort of spacer etc for positive end.

What about the re-chargeable CRV3's, any advice ?

Thanks.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 4, 2006)

I will be interested in seeing the answers to this too. I am also planning on trying to get some 3V primary AA cells in this manner.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 4, 2006)

Careful with the _Energizer_ CRV3 packs. The ones made in the USA are 2) 1.5V cells in series! The Energizer CRV3 packs made in Japan are 2) 3V cells in parallel. Everybody elses are 3V cells in parallel. That info is 3 years old. (a wonder I can remember it at all. :green: ) It's not very difficult to take them apart, but the only way you will know if they will work in your light is to try it.

Larry


----------



## vortechs (Jun 4, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> Careful with the _Energizer_ CRV3 packs. The ones made in the USA are 2) 1.5V cells in series! The Energizer CRV3 packs made in Japan are 2) 3V cells in parallel. Everybody elses are 3V cells in parallel. That info is 3 years old. (a wonder I can remember it at all. :green: ) It's not very difficult to take them apart, but the only way you will know if they will work in your light is to try it.
> 
> Larry



I've read on CPF that if you look in the holes at the end on an Energizer CR-V3 (where the battery contacts are), you can tell the version with two 1.5V cells because it will have a positive nipple on one side.

See this thread: 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116259


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got some energizers in the US and they were two 3V's in parallel.


*Also, anyone have experience with a rechargable CRV3? *
*What is the configuration?*


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 5, 2006)

Randy, did it say on the packaging where they were manufactured? There were a couple threads on this abt 3 years ago and I went out and bought a USA mfg'd pack. It was definately 2 seriesed 1.5Vs.

Larry


----------



## Morelite (Jun 5, 2006)

All the Energizer Lithium CRV3's I've got (5 packs so far) have been 2 parallel 3 volt cells and the package and battery say "Made in China".

I only buy these to use in the Jil 1.3 (UP) with the cab AA sized battery tube since the (UP) model can't be used with 14500 Rechargeable 3.7v cells do to the higher voltage.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 5, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> Randy, did it say on the packaging where they were manufactured? There were a couple threads on this abt 3 years ago and I went out and bought a USA mfg'd pack. It was definately 2 seriesed 1.5Vs.
> 
> Larry


 
Made in China.

*Anyone have experience with a rechargable CRV3? *


----------



## vortechs (Jun 5, 2006)

Morelite said:


> All the Energizer Lithium CRV3's I've got (5 packs so far) have been 2 parallel 3 volt cells and the package and battery say "Made in China".
> 
> I only buy these to use in the Jil 1.3 (UP) with the cab AA sized battery tube since the (UP) model can't be used with 14500 Rechargeable 3.7v cells do to the higher voltage.


 
Well, technically the JIL 1.3W model (with the micropuck converter) is what can't be used with 14500 Li-Ion 3.7V cells. The (Up) just means it got the UCL lens at the factory (and maybe an improved reflector, I'm not sure exactly what was in the "Up" upgrade package). Please visit the JIL-CR2 info thread (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/116901 ) and make a post over there about breaking up CR-V3's to get 3V AA cells to use with the JIL 1.3W head on a JIL-Cab body. I speculated about that combo in post #4 so I'm glad to hear it works well. I'm trying to consolodate info about the JIL series in one spot so new people can find it. Thanks.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 5, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> Randy, did it say on the packaging where they were manufactured? There were a couple threads on this abt 3 years ago and I went out and bought a USA mfg'd pack. It was definately 2 seriesed 1.5Vs.
> 
> Larry


 
I've heard that the Energizer CR-V3 batteries vary, some have two 1.5V Engergizer AA lithium cells in series and some have two 3V AA lithium cells in parallel. I guess this thead proves that's true. It would be good to know a way to tell the difference for certain. The only thing I have heard so far is looking at the battery contacts for a positive nipple (indicates the 1.5V cell version), but I don't have any personal experience yet. I am planning to get some inexpensive CRV3 batteries on eBay to take apart, so any info I get here will be very timely.


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 5, 2006)

The whole Energizer situation is so confusing I bought Duracell instead.  

I split one open and use it in my Jetbeam. After 3 weeks of intermittant use, I'm still on my first cell. It works great, but I'm not sure of the long term cost effectivness. However, I picked up 2 2 packs of Duracell CRV3's for $15 plus shipping on Ebay. It works out to approx 2.50 per cell.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 6, 2006)

Easy to split.

Tried in my Ultrafire 602 (L1P==)

I've just tried 3v 14500 Lithium from CRV3, increase in brightness by 2.5 stops

ie 5 times as bright.

Up from 5,000 lux to 25,000 lux

This measures brighter than a standard L1P, L2P, Ultrafire 601 with nimh or alkalines.

Similar currrent, 1.82a, with nimh 1.51a, alkaline 1.30a

ie 3v Lithium=1,820ma, nimh=1,510ma, alkaline=1,300ma

Update:
602 plus 3v Lithium, high output, after 5 minutes, gets hot, then dims.

After rest period, high output again.

Same again.

Looks like 1.5Ah battery cannot cope with 1.8A current drain.

Volts drop to 2.85v when hot.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 17, 2006)

Does anybody have any additional information to add about splitting up CRV3 batteries to get two 3V AA cells? 

I will be getting some CRV3 batteries sometime soon, so I should be able to report on my experience in splitting them.


----------



## berto (Jun 18, 2006)

Just tried it. It is very easy


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 18, 2006)

Very easy, and they work great! I have only used them in mt Jet-1. The positive nipple is shorter then a regular AA so you might have contact problems like most Li-ion's have.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 18, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> Very easy, and they work great! I have only used them in mt Jet-1. The positive nipple is shorter then a regular AA so you might have contact problems like most Li-ion's have.


 
I imagine that contact isn't a problem in the Jet-I since there is a spring at each end of the battery tube. I guess that feature is good for something in addition to being able to use AAA cells in the AA tube. 

When I get the CRV3 batteries I ordered, I'll certainly try a 3V AA cell in my Jet-I. 

Has anyone tried a 3V AA cell in the Triton P1?


----------



## thezman (Jun 18, 2006)

vortechs said:


> Has anyone tried a 3V AA cell in the Triton P1?


 
I never did, but if you're going to try it, I'll buy what's left of your Triton P1. :devil:


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 18, 2006)

I only half-heartedly tried them in my Triton. It didn't make contact, and I didn't want to risk burning out anything, so I didn't go any farther.
I also tried it with my L2P with 1 AA body, and it didn't make contact.



vortechs said:


> I imagine that contact isn't a problem in the Jet-I since there is a spring at each end of the battery tube. I guess that feature is good for something in addition to being able to use AAA cells in the AA tube.
> 
> When I get the CRV3 batteries I ordered, I'll certainly try a 3V AA cell in my Jet-I.
> 
> Has anyone tried a 3V AA cell in the Triton P1?


----------



## Markcm (Jun 19, 2006)

What is the advantage of splitting a CRV3 when you can buy a lithium primary AA battery individually?

They are readily available now at 2900mAh; the static unloaded voltage is ~1.75 per cell (maybe this is too high?) Nominal voltage is 1.5v. They are very light weight and last longer than other AA's.

Primary Lithium AAA are available at 1100mAh now too.

I have some at e-lectronics.net and you can find them at Batteryspace

-Markcm


----------



## vortechs (Jun 19, 2006)

Markcm said:


> What is the advantage of splitting a CRV3 when you can buy a lithium primary AA battery individually?
> 
> They are readily available now at 2900mAh; the static unloaded voltage is ~1.75 per cell (maybe this is too high?) Nominal voltage is 1.5v. They are very light weight and last longer than other AA's.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Markcm, 

The advantage of splitting a CRV3 battery is that you get two 3V AA-sized lithimum primary cells, whereas the primary lithium AA cells you are referring to are 1.5V cells. The 3V AA cell is very useful for applications that have a 1AA size battery tube but need 3V to operate, such as a 1AA sized cutdown MiniMiniMag or the JIL-CR2 with a JIL-Cab 1AA body. I hope that explains the interest in 3V AA cells.


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 19, 2006)

vortechs said:


> Hi Markcm,
> 
> The advantage of splitting a CRV3 battery is that you get two 3V AA-sized lithimum primary cells, whereas the primary lithium AA cells you are referring to are 1.5V cells. The 3V AA cell is very useful for applications that have a 1AA size battery tube but need 3V to operate, such as a 1AA sized cutdown MiniMiniMag or the JIL-CR2 with a JIL-Cab 1AA body. I hope that explains the interest in 3V AA cells.


 
Yeah, what he said! 
Plus it works really well in my Jet-1! With intermittant use, it lasted almost a month and made the light noticably brighter then when it was run on an Energizer lithium.


----------



## Zigzago (Jun 19, 2006)

I've split several Duracell CRV3s to drive a Madmax Lite sandwich in a one cell mini-minimag. Although this setup will work with 1.5 volt cells, it's much brighter with the 3 volt lithiums.

Once you cut the outer case open you have to carefully pull off the metal band that joins the two cells and maybe smooth the resulting contact area if it is rough. That's about all there is to it. One time I managed to tear a small hole in the plastic coating on the side of the cell (I think there was a spot of glue holding the cells together) but I just covered it with some electrical tape.


----------



## Christoph (Jun 19, 2006)

Markcm Asked... "What is the advantage of splitting a CRV3 when you can buy a lithium primary AA battery individually?"

It would be cool if you could get some protected AA sized 3.2 v li-ions :naughty: like your r123's
Chris


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 21, 2006)

I just tried splitting a duracell CR-V3 and got 2 x 3.2V lithium primary AA cells for my trouble. It took a few minutes to get the plastic cover off, and a couple more minutes to trim off the metal tabs which held the 2 cells in parallel. I was particularly careful to trim off residual metal from the nipple.

I plonked one into my L1T and it works like a charm. High mode is very bright, brighter and whiter than my L2P. The low mode also works well too, which surprised me given some of the problems I'd read about on CPF. The torch gets a little warmer in high, but nothing concerning.

Next stop - butchering a rechargeable CR-V3 pack for some 14500s. Single rechargeable 14500 cells are rare as rocking horse crap in Australia, so this could be a cost effective way to get some.


----------



## riversedge (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been using split duracell crv3's in a Tec-20 with either a 3 cell krypton or 4 cell xenon Maglite bulb. Wicked bright in a small package. I'm looking for a decent bulb to try in a Tec-40 with 4 of 'em.:rock: 

If you take apart a rechargeable crv3, can you put it back together to recharge?


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 21, 2006)

riversedge said:


> If you take apart a rechargeable crv3, can you put it back together to recharge?


 Rechargeable may be 3.6v, and fry your torch..


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 21, 2006)

riversedge said:


> If you take apart a rechargeable crv3, can you put it back together to recharge?



I sincerely hope so since I'm going to buy one today. I recall reading somewhere that some RCR-V3 packs actually have a small circuit between the cells, presumably for protection, so if you can put the divided cells together in such a way to include it, it might work. 

If I don't post again, you'll know it didn't work...


----------



## vortechs (Jun 21, 2006)

riversedge said:


> I've been using split duracell crv3's in a Tec-20 with either a 3 cell krypton or 4 cell xenon Maglite bulb. Wicked bright in a small package. I'm looking for a decent bulb to try in a Tec-40 with 4 of 'em.:rock:



You might want to read this thread about the Tec-40, titled "*Tec40 - pushed too far!*" before you try putting a 12V bulb in a flashlight (torch) with a plastic body: 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120114




riversedge said:


> If you take apart a rechargeable crv3, can you put it back together to recharge?



If you can't manage to put the rechargeable CRV3 back together to recharge it, you can simply use some wires from the terminals of an appropriate Li-Ion charger to the terminals of a cell. You can use magnets attached to the end of the wires, or a clamp to hold them onto the Li-Ion cell. I would only do one cell at a time in this manner, and check the current to the cell with a multimeter to make sure it is below 2C (two times the rated capacity of the cell). There are several examples around on CPF of how to charge odd sized batteries. When connecting and disconnecting wires, be very careful not to short anything together, especially if the cell is unprotected.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 22, 2006)

*anyone test the actual Volts on the rechargable CRV3s?*


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 22, 2006)

I just got myself a 1300mAh CR-V3R battery which was advertised as being a true 3V for 100% compatibility with CR-V3 primary batteries. I'd hoped it might contain 2 x 14500 at 3V (since I'd never heard of a 3V 14500 I thought it might have been a world first ).

I charged the intact battery up, pulled it apart and found that it actually contained two cells shorter than 14500 (13500?), and a little circuit board at the end to regulate/protect them. My best guess is that they are unprotected 3.6V (mine measured 4.1V when I pulled them out) 

Undaunted I tried the cells in two torches, my L1T and an L2P on L1 body with 2 stage tail switch. I placed a 2cm spring behind the cell to get it to make proper contact. Both torches are now incredibly bright! The L1T won't work in low mode (as I've seen mentioned on CPF) but the 2 stage L2P/L1 torch works beautifully high/low!

I made a little adaptor for my RCR123 charger and the cells recharge fine.

All in all a fun day's experimenting  and a good way to get hold of 3.6V AAs (well, sort of AA). Apparently they can't be sold separately in Australia, only to manufacturers who'll bundle them up into protected/regulated packages.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got some CRV3 batteries (Kodak and Energizer). 

I took one of the Kodak CRV3 batteries apart and got two 3V AA-sized cells. I tried one in my Jet-I (single AA tube) and it works great. 

I have some of both types of Energizer CRV3 batteries (the one button contact style and the both flat contact style). The ones with one button contact and one flat contact are made in the USA. The ones with two flat contacts are made in Japan. I have not disassembled any of them yet to confirm what the cells are, but according to the reports here, the ones with one button contact are probably two 1.5V lithium cells in series.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 24, 2006)

What are you waiting for vortechs? Pull em apart  1.5V lithium rechargeables would be interesting. I read another post on CPF lamenting that there was no such thing...


----------



## vortechs (Jun 24, 2006)

vortechs said:


> I just got some CRV3 batteries (Kodak and Energizer).
> 
> I took one of the Kodak CRV3 batteries apart and got two 3V AA-sized cells. I tried one in my Jet-I (single AA tube) and it works great.
> 
> I have some of both types of Energizer CRV3 batteries (the one button contact style and the both flat contact style). The ones with one button contact and one flat contact are made in the USA. The ones with two flat contacts are made in Japan. I have not disassembled any of them yet to confirm what the cells are, but according to the reports here, the ones with one button contact are probably two 1.5V lithium cells in series.



Just to clarify, the Kodak and Energizer CRV3 batteries that I got were primary (non-rechargeable) batteries.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is some more info about the Kodak CRV3's I got from eBay. They were advertised as "not new, but they were tested to make sure they were good". I'm not really expecting too much from them, but they should at least be good for experimenting with the 3V AA-size cells. The eBay seller (jpsfarmer) had fairly good feedback (2884, 99.8% positve) and was honest about the condition of the batteries. Here is an example of one of his auctions: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/KODAK-DIGITAL-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 25, 2006)

"Not new" should hopefully be less of an issue for lithium batteries. As long as he means "not used" 

If they're anything like the duracell 3V cells I got, they'll work very nicely!


----------



## Rooster_au (Jun 25, 2006)

I am looking for the same in Australia. Where did you get these batteries and for how much?




gadgetnerd said:


> I just got myself a 1300mAh CR-V3R battery which was advertised as being a true 3V for 100% compatibility with CR-V3 primary batteries. I'd hoped it might contain 2 x 14500 at 3V (since I'd never heard of a 3V 14500 I thought it might have been a world first ).
> 
> I charged the intact battery up, pulled it apart and found that it actually contained two cells shorter than 14500 (13500?), and a little circuit board at the end to regulate/protect them. My best guess is that they are unprotected 3.6V (mine measured 4.1V when I pulled them out)
> 
> ...


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 25, 2006)

Rooster_au said:


> I am looking for the same in Australia. Where did you get these batteries and for how much?



Gday rooster_au. I got mine from JB Hifi. The duracell 3V non-rechargeables were $18. The rechargeable battery was $59 including charger (waste of money since I don't actually use the charger). 

I have seen 3V rechargeable CR-V3 batteries at Harvey Norman ($49 rippoff without charger) and 3.6V rechargeables at Jaycar for much cheaper (might pick one up soon).

Hope this helps


----------



## vortechs (Jul 19, 2006)

I just got a 6V 1200mAh size 223 (CRP2) lithium primary camera battery from a Radio Shack store that is closing. I took it apart and confirmed that it is made of two CR123 cells, as the name would imply. It was a minor hassle to take the 223 apart due to the plastic case that the cells seem to be glued into. 

Does anybody who has taken a CRV3 or 223 battery apart have any advice about how to do it without tearing the shrink wrap on the cells (that tend to be glued to the wrapper or to each other at a couple of points)? Perhaps it is easier to just tear the old shrinkwrap off and put some new wrap on. 

Also, does anybody have advice on how to remove the tabs other than simply pulling them off? Is it safe to use a desoldering tool on the end of a battery?


----------



## vortechs (Jul 21, 2006)

vortechs said:


> I just got a 6V 1200mAh size 223 (CRP2) lithium primary camera battery from a Radio Shack store that is closing. I took it apart and confirmed that it is made of two CR123 cells, as the name would imply. It was a minor hassle to take the 223 apart due to the plastic case that the cells seem to be glued into.
> 
> Does anybody who has taken a CRV3 or 223 battery apart have any advice about how to do it without tearing the shrink wrap on the cells (that tend to be glued to the wrapper or to each other at a couple of points)? Perhaps it is easier to just tear the old shrinkwrap off and put some new wrap on.
> 
> Also, does anybody have advice on how to remove the tabs other than simply pulling them off? Is it safe to use a desoldering tool on the end of a battery?



I thought I'd offer some more tips on battery dividing. 

Today I got a 6V 1300mAh 2CR5 lithium primary camera battery from the Radio Shack that is closing. I took it apart and confirmed that it is made of two CR123 cells (just like the 223 battery was). It was easier to disassemble the 2CR5 battery than the 223 (CRP2) battery. The two CR123 size cells were not glued into the plastic case of the 2CR5 like they were in the 223 battery, so once the plastic case is broken open it is just a matter of carefully pulling off the tabs. 

(The store closing clearance sale has reached 90% off, so the 223 battery was $1.50 and the 2CR5 battery was $1.40)


----------



## vortechs (Jul 23, 2006)

gadgetnerd said:


> I just got myself a 1300mAh CR-V3R battery which was advertised as being a true 3V for 100% compatibility with CR-V3 primary batteries. I'd hoped it might contain 2 x 14500 at 3V (since I'd never heard of a 3V 14500 I thought it might have been a world first ).
> 
> I charged the intact battery up, pulled it apart and found that it actually contained two cells shorter than 14500 (13500?), and a little circuit board at the end to regulate/protect them. My best guess is that they are unprotected 3.6V (mine measured 4.1V when I pulled them out)
> 
> ...



Hi gadgetnerd, 

I just got some rechargeable CRV3 batteries. Do you have any advice on disassembling them? Have you learned anything more about the ones you got? 

Do you think the circuit board could be re-used on another battery (for instance, to make a protected 3.0V 18650 cell).


----------



## Markcm (Sep 11, 2006)

vortechs said:


> Hi Markcm,
> 
> The advantage of splitting a CRV3 battery is that you get two 3V AA-sized lithimum primary cells, whereas the primary lithium AA cells you are referring to are 1.5V cells. The 3V AA cell is very useful for applications that have a 1AA size battery tube but need 3V to operate, such as a 1AA sized cutdown MiniMiniMag or the JIL-CR2 with a JIL-Cab 1AA body. I hope that explains the interest in 3V AA cells.



Makes sense, thanks for the info!

-Markcm


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 26, 2006)

Erm...how would my little Civictor V1 react to one of these 3v badboys?

Are we talking kick *** performance or horrible death here?


CFU


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you recharge the half-CRV3 ..... does putting them in a normal Nimh AA charger work ??


----------



## vortechs (Sep 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> How do you recharge the half-CRV3 ..... does putting them in a normal Nimh AA charger work ??



The rechargeable CRV3 batteries are made of two Li-Ion cells, so a NiMH charger will NOT work. 

One of the first things I would do is to test the voltage of the two cells. Assuming the two Li-Ion cells are unprotected 3.6V cells (once separated from the electronics that protect them and limit the voltage to 3V), you could use a low current Li-Ion charger like the Nano. If they are 3V cells (for some reason), I'd have to do some research before I could even recommend anything for charging them. 

If you are not familiar with Li-Ion cells, I suggest doing some research on CPF before attempting to charge them. They can be dangerous if you don't know what you are doing and use an inappropriate charger.

(I have a few rechargeable CRV3 batteries, but I haven't had time to try dividing them yet.)


----------



## Perfectionist (Sep 27, 2006)

Dang it, nothing is simple !!


----------



## Mike89 (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of this procedure? Is the crv3 actually two AA batteries attached to each other? How are they attached? Is the size exactly the same as AA and is each end of the cell the same (positive and negative)?


----------



## vortechs (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of this procedure? Is the crv3 actually two AA batteries attached to each other? How are they attached? Is the size exactly the same as AA and is each end of the cell the same (positive and negative)?



Sorry, I don't have pictures of taking apart a CRV3 primary battery. 

Note that my comments below are for the brand of CRV3's that I have divided (Kodak). They may not apply to other brands. 

Once the outer wrapping is removed, there are two AA-size batteries inside. In the ones that I have taken apart (Kodak brand), the two AA-size batteries are connected by some tabs that are spot welded to the cells (top and bottom) as well as being connected by a bit of glue between the AA-size cells. The spot welded tabs can be pulled off but sometimes leave some sharp edges that should be filed down a bit. The glue between the two AA-size cells has resulted in holes torn in the outer plastic wrapper when the cells are pried apart. The outer wrapper isn't completely necessary and can be replaced by some shrink wrap or even electrical tape, or perhaps even left off entirely, depending on the design of the light it will be used in. 

The two AA-size cells inside the CRV3 seem to be the same size as other AA cells. They may be a tiny bit shorter (less than 1mm) due to a slightly less pronounced button on the positive end of the cell. 

The positive and negative ends of the AA-size 3V lithium primary cells are fairly normal looking for AA cells. The positive end has a low button, but the button does not protrude much so it works best in lights that have a positive contact post/button, otherwise a tiny magnet may be necessary to help it make contact (please do some searches before using magnets as spacers, so you'll be aware of the potential risks posed by the magnet moving and shorting the battery). The button is a bit higher if you remove the outer plastic wrapping entirely. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## vortechs (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> ...Is the size exactly the same as AA and is each end of the cell the same (positive and negative)?



Note that the battery contacts for a CRV3 battery typically appear to be the same featureless flat plates for the positive and negative contact (except for some Energizer CRV3's), this is just a contact plate and is actually separate from the two AA-sized cells that are inside the CRV3 battery.


----------



## Mike89 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd like to give it a try. I have the Fenix L1T and would like that 3 volts, making it essentially a L2T (in light strength) since both have the same head.


Walgreen has some Duracell cr-v3's so tomorrow I'm gonna go get one.
Don't know till I try, right?


Just for the hell of it, I also ordered one of these.

http://www.apexbattery.com/3-volt-aa-size-lithium-cell-home-security-systems-alarm-batteries-lithium-batteries.html


----------



## vortechs (Oct 17, 2006)

CRV3 batteries can be found online much cheaper than they are at local stores. 

I don't know what a 3V input will do to a Fenix L1T (which normally has a 1.5V input). I don't read the Fenix threads carefully enough to know if anyone has tried it. Proceed with caution, do searches and ask questions. 

I know the 3V primary AA cell works with the JetBeam Jet-I and LiteFlux LF-1, but those lights are designed to be able to take a 3V input because they have optional body extensions for using 2AA cells.


----------



## Mike89 (Oct 17, 2006)

As I said in my last post, the L1T and L2T have the exact same head (interchangeable with each other) so the L1T will either run on 1.5 volts, or as the L2T does, 3 volts.

That's why I'd like to do it, I'd like to have a L2T in a smaller package (I also have an L2T, btw). My only concern is the length (and of course diameter) of the battery to make proper contacts and not rattle around.


----------



## Mike89 (Oct 23, 2006)

There have been posts in this thread about the CR-V3 being two 14500 batteries. That's not correct as the 14500 is a 3.6 volt battery. I'm not sure what those split batteries actually are. Anyone know? Maybe a 14505?

Has anyone done any tests to see how long these batteries will power a light compared to the 1.5 volt? Like say in a single AA flashlight like the Fenix L1T (which will run on either 1.5 volts or 3 volts)?

I wander how it compares to running the same flashlight on a CR123a battery (with the modded body that aseven will be getting soon).


----------



## vortechs (Oct 23, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> There have been posts in this thread about the CR-V3 being two 14500 batteries. That's not correct as the 14500 is a 3.6 volt battery. I'm not sure what those split batteries actually are. Anyone know? Maybe a 14505?



Be careful when reading this thread, some posts are talking about primary batteries and other posts are talking about rechargeable batteries. The original topic was about dividing CRV3 primary batteries. However, there are also some posts about dividing 3V rechargeable CRV3 batteries, which are 3.6V batteries with electronics to limit them to 3V.


----------



## tebore (Oct 23, 2006)

Mike89 said:


> There have been posts in this thread about the CR-V3 being two 14500 batteries. That's not correct as the 14500 is a 3.6 volt battery. I'm not sure what those split batteries actually are. Anyone know? Maybe a 14505?
> 
> Has anyone done any tests to see how long these batteries will power a light compared to the 1.5 volt? Like say in a single AA flashlight like the Fenix L1T (which will run on either 1.5 volts or 3 volts)?
> 
> I wander how it compares to running the same flashlight on a CR123a battery (with the modded body that aseven will be getting soon).



Sorry old chap but you're wrong on the naming scheme. 14500 is just a name just like an AA Alky can be called a 14500 because that's it's measurements. It doesn't have to be a Li-ion which measures 3.6 nominal. There's no such thing as a 14505 because it's not a standard size. What these people have found is that a CRV3 is made up of 2 3V AA sized Li primaries. They would perform like Energizer E2s but with 3 volts.


----------



## Mike89 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. Seems a lot are using the name 14500 for a lot of applications which leads to some confusion.


----------



## vortechs (Oct 23, 2006)

The term "14500" is often used on CPF to designate an AA-sized Li-Ion cell, but technically it just designates the measurements of the cell, 14500 = 14 mm diameter, 50 mm long, and the final 0 indicates a cylindrical cell. This does tend to lead to confusion. The battery section of the CPF Wiki may be some help.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 24, 2006)

The Energizer CRV3's I saw at Walmart tonight looked to be just a pair of AA lithiums connected in series. They were expensive as crap too, something like $17.27 for 2.


----------



## vortechs (Oct 24, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> The Energizer CRV3's I saw at Walmart tonight looked to be just a pair of AA lithiums connected in series. They were expensive too, something like $17.27 for 2.



The Energizer CRV3's are sometimes two 3V AA-size cell in parallel and sometimes two 1.5V AA cells in series. There are a number of posts in this thread about how to tell the difference. 

CRV3 batteries can be found much cheaper online or on eBay. They are very expensive in retail stores.


----------



## Walt175 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was able to find mine on ebay. I got 2 Duracell 2 packs for $15 IIRC.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 11, 2006)

vortechs said:


> The Energizer CRV3's are sometimes two 3V AA-size cell in parallel and sometimes two 1.5V AA cells in series. There are a number of posts in this thread about how to tell the difference.
> 
> CRV3 batteries can be found much cheaper online or on eBay. They are very expensive in retail stores.



If you can't tell for sure by looking at it, here's one method that hasn't been mentioned that requires opening the package, but not damaging the pack.

Measure the open circuit voltage. The Li/FeS2 chemistry is around 1.8v when fresh. Even with a bit of use, it creeps back up to 1.75v if you let it sit long enough, so you should get 3.5-3.6v with the two L91 in series pack and 3.1 to 3.2v with 2 x 14500 Li/MnO2 in parallel. 

if you're actually using it in a digital camera, the series L91 may last longer as many digital cameras are close to constant-wattage device and the slightly higher sustained discharge voltage means slightly less current draw, so more use per same amount of mAh


----------



## vortechs (Nov 11, 2006)

Handlobraesing is correct. I happen to have some of both styles of Engergizer CRV3 batteries. The Energizer CRV3 batteries that have flat tops on both terminals measure about 3.17V while the batteries that have a flat top negative terminal and a recessed button positive terminal measure about 3.6V. This is consistent with the reports that the Energizer CRV3 batteries that have the button-style positive terminal are componsed of two 1.5V (actually about 1.8V) lithium primary cells in series, while the ones with two flat terminals are composed of two 3V (actually about 3.2V) in parallel.

Thanks Handlobraesing.


----------



## cloud (Nov 12, 2006)

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Erm...how would my little Civictor V1 react to one of these 3v badboys?
> 
> Are we talking kick *** performance or horrible death here?
> 
> ...


 
CFU.... is the answer .... think from memory it uses the circuit from the L1P ( max input 1.7v)


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 12, 2006)

vortechs said:


> Handlobraesing is correct. I happen to have some of both styles of Engergizer CRV3 batteries. The Energizer CRV3 batteries that have flat tops on both terminals measure about 3.17V while the batteries that have a flat top negative terminal and a recessed button positive terminal measure about 3.6V. This is consistent with the reports that the Energizer CRV3 batteries that have the button-style positive terminal are componsed of two 1.5V (actually about 1.8V) lithium primary cells in series, while the ones with two flat terminals are composed of two 3V (actually about 3.2V) in parallel.
> 
> Thanks Handlobraesing.



Do you have one of each you can spare? It would be neat if you can mail it out Silverfox and have him analyze the difference in actual watt-hours between the two chemistries.


----------



## vortechs (Nov 12, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Do you have one of each you can spare? It would be neat if you can mail it out Silverfox and have him analyze the difference in actual watt-hours between the two chemistries.



Unfortunately, the Energizer CRV3's that I have came from an eBay bargain. The price was right and I really just wanted to experiment with CRV3 battery dividing without paying retail prices for the CRV3's, so I didn't care if they were completely new. I'm not positive if they are really completely unused (it's hard to fully trust eBay, although the seller did have good feedback) so it would not be helpful to try to compare capacities since there is the unknown variable of whether the battery has been used. Sorry.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 14, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> Randy, did it say on the packaging where they were manufactured? There were a couple threads on this abt 3 years ago and I went out and bought a USA mfg'd pack. It was definately 2 seriesed 1.5Vs.
> 
> Larry



Energizer confirmed Energizer CRV3 does come in both 1.5v ANSI 15LF (L91) in series and 3V 14500 Li/MnO2 in Parallel.

My opinion: 
two 1.5v in series. Absolutely pointless. CRV3 is designed to fit in a 2AA camera w/o a center divider, therefore buying 2x L91 at lower cost accomplishes the same goal. Latter is prefereble, because many cameras have a center divider between batteries, preventing the use of a CRV3. 

two 14500 in parallel. This allows two 14500 Li/MnO2 cells to utilize both openings of AA battery compartments, so it is useful to non-Energizer manufacturers, who can't make L91s as for Energizer having patents on it. 

Using two L91 (or if you feel like wasting money, CRV3 1.5 v x 2 pack) provides somewhat more delivered capacity in constant power application, such as a digital camera. 

Top: Li/Fe2 series
bottom Li/MnO2 parallel 





Courtesy of Energizer Holdings, Engineering.


----------



## VidPro (Mar 20, 2007)

vortechs said:


> The rechargeable CRV3 batteries are made of two Li-Ion cells, so a NiMH charger will NOT work.
> 
> One of the first things I would do is to test the voltage of the two cells. Assuming the two Li-Ion cells are unprotected 3.6V cells (once separated from the electronics that protect them and limit the voltage to 3V), you could use a low current Li-Ion charger like the Nano. If they are 3V cells (for some reason), I'd have to do some research before I could even recommend anything for charging them.
> 
> ...



the RECHARGABLE ones of these is where we would get "AA" sized li-ions from, they were a little shorter than an "AA". they were 2x parellel li-ion batterys with a cutdown and protection curcuit added to em.
(which has nothing to do with the primary ones)
back then it was one way to get ahold of a 14500 type battery, before they were more consumer available.


----------

